
RIP OG Pixel: Google ends support after three years - ISL
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/11/rip-og-pixel-google-ends-support-after-just-three-years/
======
ISL
What security options are there for people whose Pixel hardware is doing just
fine?

